# APR CUSTOMER APPRECIATION DAY!!



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

[UPDATE]
*REGISTER HERE. SEE WHO'S ALREADY REGISTERED AND LEAVE COMMENTS!*
APR’s Performance Campus Grand Opening and Customer Appreciation Day October 18th
APR is pleased to present our Grand Opening and Customer Appreciation Day at our New Performance Campus on October 18th in Opelika, AL.
APR cordially invites one and all to come out for a day with us in our new 34,000 sq. ft. Performance Campus to learn about New Products on the Horizon, a complete Tour of our New Facility, Special Guests Michelin, BBS, Brembo and Koni, Technical Seminars, APR Motorsport’s 3 Gti Race Team Tour, Onsite Installations, our Annual Customer Appreciation Sale and of course a Complimentary Lunch of the South’s Best BBQ.

*









Where: APR’s Performance Campus 4800 US Hwy W Opelika, AL 36801
When: October 18, 2008 10AM
What: APR Customer Appreciation Day and Grand Opening*









APR’s Customer Appreciation Day and BBQ is celebrating its 8th year with even more prizes, events and free food!
APR’s Famous Stage 3 Raffle
Free Lunch Catered by Byron’s BBQ, the South’s Finest
Tour the New APR Performance Campus
Technical Seminars from APR’s Engineering Team
Special Guest Speakers from some of the Industry’s Finest Brands
A Sneak Peak into What’s Coming Up from APR
APR Motorsport’s Koni Challenge Race Team Tour
Installation of APR’s Performance Product Line On Site
...and the Biggest Sale of the Year on all APR Performance Products for you Audi, VW or Porsche!
*APR ECU Upgrades*
**Fully Loaded for the Price of a Single Program (Save $604!) or $100 off of a Single Program(1.8T, 2.7T, 2.0T) or 10% off of a Fully Loaded Suite(Porsche, RS6, VR6, 4.2L)**
APR/Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake Systems **Free Installation**
APR Performance Exhaust Systems **15% off**
APR Intercooler Systems **15% off**
APR Stage 3 and ko4 Turbocharger Systems **10% off**
APR Motorsport Lineup **15% off**
APR Accessories **15% off**
APR/Brembo Braking Systems **5% off**
Please pre-register for the Grand Opening at http://www.goapr.com. 
This will help us make sure we have enough BBQ for everyone! 



























































_Modified by [email protected] at 1:30 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: APR CUSTOMER APPRECIATION DAY!! ([email protected])*

[UPDATE]
*REGISTER HERE. SEE WHO'S ALREADY REGISTERED AND LEAVE COMMENTS!*


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

somebody told me to post this in these necks of the woods...








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4013556
i'll create my own thread if you think it's jacked


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (FamousEric)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

update!
We are a little over a week away! The registration list is getting huge. Don't forget to register at goapr.com!
For those of you bringing your family we are pleased to announce we have added a family fun area filled with play toys, inflatable jumping sets, face painting and fall carnival games! We will also have on site child care so you can park the kids with responsible adults in a fun atmosphere while you enjoy the tours and other activities!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

i had never seen photos of the apr hq. it looks so sweet.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dallas04gli* »_i had never seen photos of the apr hq. it looks so sweet.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks dude


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*Directions:* http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...=addr
_Pin is located a quarter mile down the road from our actual location_
*Map:*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Tomorrow is the big day! *OVER 700 REGISTERED CARS/Guests*!


----------

